# Wow BYU without Unga this year.



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

It appears that Harvey Unga won't be playing for BYU this year. This is going to hurt BYU a lot.

http://cougarfan.com/article.asp?ArtID= ... d=10418654

http://cougarfan.com/article.asp?ArtID= ... 34fc4.html


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

Looks like someone got caught with his pants down. -_O- :rotfl:


----------



## STEVO (Sep 13, 2007)

Good thing he is the only one on that team not living up to "the code" :roll: :lol: 

Even as a die hard Ute, I liked Unga, Still do. I think it would be kick ass if he decided to move 40 miles north for his final year :mrgreen:


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

STEVO said:


> Good thing he is the only one on that team not living up to "the code" :roll: :lol:
> 
> Even as a die hard Ute, I liked Unga, Still do. I think it would be **** he decided to move 40 miles north for his final year :mrgreen:


He would have to sit out a year before being able to play "40 miles north" at Weber State. :wink: :mrgreen:

I think BYU will be as good or better w/o Unga. True freshman Joshua Quezada is a future star, and now he will get more playing time in 2010.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

In no way whatsoever is BYU better without Unga this year. He's the best running back in the history of the school and MWC. You don't lose that and be better. Especially when the Cougs will have a new QB, new TEs, and now new RBs? Really? Unga was the veteran that could be the go-to guy to take some pressure off the blitz that Heaps is going to get drilled with. An experienced, top-level RB can keep the LBs somewhat honest in the blitzing - especially when Unga could run up the middle, pick up a blitz on a pass play, or curl to the flat for a dump pass. DiLuigi is no substitute. And a freshman RB is going to have some serious learning curve issues in his first season. Losing Unga changes my hope for a 9-3 season to the point that a 7-5 season may be the new bar to get over. Without Unga, no way do the Cougs beat UW at home, or FSU, TCU and Utah on the road. 

So, who's up for a UWN party at the Vegas Bowl to cheer the Cougars?

As for Unga - I wish him the best in his future. Kids make mistakes. Heck, we all do. He is a good kid, and a good running back. I'm sure he can make money playing football - be it in the NFL, Canada, or Arena league. I hope he succeeds wherever he lands.


----------



## hyperduc (Sep 18, 2009)

Looks like the honeymoon is over, the best thing that could come of this is a much more humble group of fans.


----------



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

Unga chaka, unga unga, unga chaka, unga unga



I can't stop this feeling
Deep inside of me.
Girl, you just don't realize
What you do to me.
When you hold me
In your arms so tight,
You let me know,
Everythings alright, ahahah

I'm hooked on a feeling,
I'm high on believing,
That your in love with me.

Lips as sweet as candy.
Their taste stays on my mind.
Girl, you keep me thirsty for another cup of wine.

I got it bad for you girl,
But I don't need a cure,
I'll just stay addicted, If I can endure
All the good love, when we're all alone
Keep it up girl, yeah you turn me on.

I'mmm, I'mmm Hooked on a feeling.
I'm high on believing that your in love with me.
All the good love, when we're all alone
Keep it up girl, yeah you turn me on.

Ahaha I'm hooked on a feeling,
I'm high on believing,
That your in love with me.

I'm hooked on a feeling,
I'm high on believing,
That your in love with me.

I say I'm hooked on a feeling,
And I'm high on believing,
That your in love with me.
I'm hooked on a feeling.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

Highndry, I remember this song from the 70's but it seems that Harvey was hooked on a lot more than a feeling here.


That said, (from a Ute fan here), I do wish him well at the next level and think he does have the skillz to make the NFL. Even though he was the opposition, I always liked his game.


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

A lot of BYU players might step it up a notch now that things look a little grim , otherwise, Jake Heap will be a pile of heap on the turf.



> Without Unga, no way do the Cougs beat UW at home


Gary, dont lose hope on their first home game.

Speaking of first games of the year........I think it's extremely funny that Alabama ( National champs) are playing a cupcake game against San Jose ST -_O- -_O- -_O- -_O- -_O- -_O- -_O- -_O- -_O-

I guess they need cupcakes. :lol:


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

What a bad situation! Hans Olsen indicated that he thought Harvey could be back for fall, but I kind of doubt that especially if she is pregnant. On a personal note, he is one of the nicest guys in the world. My nephews met him on two occasions, you would not think that is the same beast on the field. I sure hope that he can put something together wherever that may be. Referring back to eligibility, I know with Marcus Whalen he was expelled and therefore lost a year of eligibility, I would guess that it is treated differently with a voluntary withdrawal. 
I hate to see this, but the Utes on here are going to ruin their reputation of being wieners! I am glad to see you guys keeping it above the table.


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

> What a bad situation! Hans Olsen indicated that he thought Harvey could be back for fall, but I kind of doubt that especially if she is pregnant. On a personal note, he is one of the nicest guys in the world. My nephews met him on two occasions, you would not think that is the same beast on the field. I sure hope that he can put something together wherever that may be. Referring back to eligibility, I know with Marcus Whalen he was expelled and therefore lost a year of eligibility, I would guess that it is treated differently with a voluntary withdrawal.
> I hate to see this, but the Utes on here are going to ruin their reputation of being wieners! I am glad to see you guys keeping it above the table.


+1, Harvey is a great person on and off the field. He's human and he makes mistakes. I heard he still might try the late NFL draft. I think he should have went there in the beginning, but maybe he wanted to spend more time with his sweetheart.


----------



## HighLakesDrifter (Sep 13, 2007)

What would we have said back in November if someone had said, "In 2010, the Utes will get Asiata back and Unga will leave school and not be playing football for BYU." I'd have said, "No way." Life throws some unexpected wrinkles our way.


----------



## Comrade Duck (Oct 24, 2007)

http://www.deseretnews.com/article/7000 ... eturn.html

If he can, it looks like his first choice would be to return to BYU.

Shane


----------



## GRIFF (Sep 22, 2007)

It's official. You can stick a fork in Harvey Unga. On a side note I am pretty sure he played in a Provo City basketball league, which I can't believe was ok with the coaching staff. Maybe he knew something back then.

Later,
Griff


----------



## Comrade Duck (Oct 24, 2007)

GRIFF said:


> It's official. You can stick a fork in Harvey Unga. On a side note I am pretty sure he played in a Provo City basketball league, which I can't believe was ok with the coaching staff. Maybe he knew something back then.
> 
> Later,
> Griff


He was considering declaring himself eligible for the NBA draft. Just wanted to give the scouts something to judge him by.

The news sucks! At least for BYU fans anyways. I hope the best for him. Even good kids make mistakes.

Shane


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

I certainly wish Unga the best of success in his future pursuits. 

As for the team this coming fall, I think we'll miss Tonga more than Unga. It was Tonga that was picking up the blitz to protect Hall - not Unga. And when the Cougs REALLY NEEDED a couple of yards, it was Tonga. I certainly can't quantify it in any way whatsoever, but there were MANY times in the last two years that Unga dropped some VERY key passes when it really mattered. If Unga's stone hands had held on two passes dropped right int he basket by Hall, Collie wouldn't have needed "magic" to happen on 4th and 18 because the Cougs would have been up by two TDs. And last years's rivalry game wouldn't have been close but for Unga's three drops. BYU beat OU last fall without Unga. It is never easy to replace the school's all time leading rusher. But I'm more concerned about the loss of the two tight ends and our experienced full back, than I am about losing Unga. If any among the stable of halfbacks we have right now can hold on to a pass (and I'm very uncertain on that one) then we'll be just fine at halfback. But if the full back can't pick up a blitz, then Heaps won't have time to throw anyway.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

GaryFish said:


> But if the full back can't pick up a blitz, then Heaps won't have time to throw anyway.


Here's hopin....  I hope he covers a lot of green this year... on his back.


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

> Here's hopin.... I hope he covers a lot of green this year... on his back.


In other words he will be under a big "Heap" of turf all year. I think his last name will suit him fine during football season.


----------

